# Employment Opportunities For Spouses- Merged



## annemarielyman (2 May 2005)

Hi! I'm a little nervous about employment opportunities. My husband has not submitted any request yet and wants my input. I'm in a hard to find job as it is and will go insane if we end up in a place where i can't work. Now that I've rambled on, I'm wondering which bases are closest to civilian airports or are there any aviation opportunities on base for civilians? Thanks.


----------



## Shadow Cat (2 May 2005)

What are your husbands choices for postings?  

I can just tell you that halifax and/or shearwater is 20-30 minutes from the Halifax International Airport.  Greenewood is about 3 hours I believe away so that wouldn't work for you.

Can any one else add comments about the other bases across Canada?


----------



## annemarielyman (3 May 2005)

My husband has no choices for postings. We really don't care where we go. But he wants my input in case they give him a couple of options. Also I think he would like to a base with a large ground force and lots of opportunities to further his career.


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 May 2005)

So he must be air force than is he?


----------



## Gramps (3 May 2005)

Actually, Halifax International is about 90 minutes from Greenwood. Still a pain to drive there on a regular basis though.


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 May 2005)

I could have sworn that it was past the Drive In out there and that took us an hour and half to get there.  Mind you we took the old highway and went cross country so that in itself will add time on.


----------



## mover1 (3 May 2005)

Edmonton....has an international airport
Gagetown...has Fredericton Airport
Comox...is its airport
Esquimault...has Victoria's airport
Petawawa.....is inbreeding country so stay away
Shilo...The Brandon Airport is nothing much but with the PPCLI move the Gene pool went from the consitency of tar to more of an oil based paint with its lid off
Winnipeg...wow what an airport...did you know there is now smoking there and the gum spit out and on the sidewalk is gross yet interesting at the same time...
Cold Lake is far away and no so good for commercial airstuff....
And thats all I can think of for now


----------



## mover1 (3 May 2005)

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> I could have sworn that it was past the Drive In out there and that took us an hour and half to get there.   Mind you we took the old highway and went cross country so that in itself will add time on.





			
				Gramps said:
			
		

> Actually, Halifax International is about 90 minutes from Greenwood. Still a pain to drive there on a regular basis though.



An hour and a half.....90 minutes...........seven thirty in Newfoundland


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 May 2005)

It is obvious that 90 minutes is an hour and half but my comments stated that it was* past * where I was going which took me an hour and a half to get to.  Hence it would be more than 90 minutes.


----------



## brin11 (3 May 2005)

Nope, drove it on Saturday.   Halifax is about 95 minutes from Greenwood at a good clip (ie: 10 km over   ;D)   Greenwood is 15 minutes from my place and it took me 1 hr 20 min.

vehtech wife's husband is a vehicle technician which is an army trade.  They are posted anywhere though to maintain the airforce/navy vehicle fleet as well.


----------



## annemarielyman (3 May 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Now at least I feel like I can give a decent opinion. Sounds like east coast or west coast is the way to go. I think I'll vote for east if he gets a choice. I hear a lot of good things about Gagetown, Greenwood and Halifax. Plus I think I'll have a heart attack if i have to go west and buy a house at those prices. Can't believe I ever complained of house prices in Ontario.

Well, back to the waiting game. Thanks again.


----------



## 28Medic (5 May 2005)

There is always the Reserves...the old...."If you can't beat 'em--Join 'em!"
There are a lot of nursing students involved in Reserve Medical Units, it can give you some more options if you are planning to follow him around.

It could also give you some perspective of what your boyfriend is going through.
It really helps me knowing the system...and knowing what he is talking about when he talks about this new thing that is his "Whole World" now.
I am purposely staying in the Reserves for now, so that when we get posted I can decide if I want to be a SAHM, work civie side, work on the base, or for an off-base Reserve unit.

Joining this forum is the other way to learn about the military for sure!

If the Reserves are for you:  Join as a non-commissioned member (Pte, Cpl etc)...get your nursing degree...go officer and then outrank your boyfriend!! Then he would have to salute you!!   hee hee.
I have the opposite problem, my DH is now an officer and I am not  

(I know this is probably jumping the gun on this, but in case someone might tell you to join as an officer first...IMHO, if it is nursing things you like doing, join as an NCM while you are in school to get the hands-on stuff).

By joining the Reserves, you have more freedom for moving around with your BF and if anything change b/w you and your BF, it is less of a permanent commitment. 

But, the Regular force might be good if you are serious and looking for some subsidization while in school:  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx?id=7 or http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx?id=9

Good luck!

Denise


----------



## bossi (7 May 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Edmonton....Gagetown...Comox...Esquimault...Petawawa...Shilo...Winnipeg...Cold Lake...
> And thats all I can think of for now



And, some other places that have a few Veh Techs 
(but not necessarily a "large number of ground troops" ...)
ASU Toronto ... has Pearson International Airport, Buttonville Airport, and The Island Airport
ASU London, CFSU Ottawa ... have airports, too ...

Good luck - when my ex was posted to England, I ended up unemployed for a year (ironically, thanks to some Army folks who couldn't think outside the box ...)



			
				ArmyGirlfriend19 said:
			
		

> ...  I wondered it there is any option for the spouses to get a job actually on the base. ... And if so I suspect that you would have to army trainning? one other question can both a husband and wife be in the army and not be stationed at two different bases? As well are there any education opp. for a wife when the husband is in the army? ...



It's been my observation/experience that the bureaucratic red tape (and the Public Service union) makes it difficult for a spouse to get a job at the same military base (unless, of course, somebody pulls some strings and suddenly a plum job just happens to materialise ... but don't hold your breath for that one ...)

However, there are sometimes jobs for civilians (i.e. not requiring Army training).

Yes, a couple can be posted to two different bases, but ... sometimes one person "puts their career on hold" and accepts a crummy posting at the same location in order to let their spouse get a good posting.

Not sure about the education thing - I never received any such benefit.


----------



## Cybelle24 (17 Jul 2006)

I don't know if that topic has already been discussed here (if it has, just erase or lock mine) but I'd like to know what "military wives" and husbands think about this... 
When your man and you move every 4-5 years, when you're not in the army yourself AND are not a homemaker either, is it possible to enjoy a career of your own ?? Do you think the army should do more to help "military wives" to find a good civilian job ?? I don't know if studies have been done about this but I'd be really curious to know how many "military wives" are able to have a career and how many tried but gave up that idea because it was too complicated. *And please people don't jump to conclusion and think that my thread intends to ridicule or scorn homemakers because it is not my point at all.* Some women are perfectly happy being at home and that's their business BUT not all women are, and I find that those women don't have many resources and are often ignored by the system. 

So I'd like to hear about your personal stories... I hope they'll inspire me


----------



## Springroll (17 Jul 2006)

I think this is a very good question and I look forward to reading the replies.

I have been able to maintain employment regardless of where we were posted to. I have not worked very much since being here in NS(by choice), but else where I have had no problems. 

I am a certified care aid(CCA, PCW, PCA, HHA, RCA and what ever other abbreviation there is...lol) Basically I am trained to work in homecare and in facilities. My specialty being palliative care and dementia care. My training took place in BC at Camosun College. I have 5 years of pretty steady(minus some maternity leave and when we were posted to the USA)experience working both in facilities and in homecare.

The hardest part with securing employment for me has been having to prove my qualifications over and over again. Not just with transcripts and my certificate, but I have had to get a copy of the course outline to show employers what was involved, how much time was spent, etc. I have found that it was easier to get employment in my trade in the USA than it has been here in Nova Scotia. It comes down to each province having different regulations to follow. One facility I applied to here in Halifax had a ton of hoops that i would have to jump through to be employed by their company, even so far as me having to sign a waiver and that I would probably have to take some additional courses, at my cost, to be brought up to NS standards. Doesn't make much sense to me, so instead, I went and worked at a daycare center where I was the toddler teacher for 12 rambunctious little ones.

I don't think there is a whole lot that the CF or the MFRC could do to help make it easier for me. I thought, when I chose to take this course, that it would be one of those courses where the qualification requirements would be the same across the country. Sadly, that is not the case.

Now I am joining the CF and look forward to steady work, steady paycheck, vacation time and benefits...something that is very hard to find in my line of work without 20,000hrs under your belt(works out to be 10 years of full time employment)


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> So I'd like to hear about your personal stories... I hope they'll inspire me



Just a question, but have you considered what Springroll is doing?


----------



## muffin (17 Jul 2006)

I am a military wife with a full time career... one of the best benefits of my career is the spousal relocation.

I work for the federal government - DND specifically - and one of the "perks" of working for the Feds is if your spouse also works for the federal government and is relocated - you become a priority for a position in your new location for 5 years. This means that if another job becomes available (similar to the one you left) then you get first crack at it.  There is no Guarantee that you will be given another position... but it is much better odds!

During the 5 years you are waiting you are allowed to work elsewhere as well.

That being said, getting a foot in the door with the Federal Public Service is anything but easy... you have to apply to open competitions, and there are ususally many applicants. It is not impossible however!  

If you are interested in that sort of job - you will want to check out www.jobs.gc.ca - for all the info.

Maggie


----------



## Booked_Spice (17 Jul 2006)

Here is a topic for me.

I have a very successful career as a Project Manager for a communications company and I have 2 kids. I have been lucky since I have been on Mat. leave with my children throughout this tour. Let me just add that I have the most respect for stay at home mom's. Because I don't know how they do it on a day to day basis. ( My personal opinion)

However we that said. I have had opportunities for job advancements but have had to turn them down due to the fact I would have to move away and that is was not possible with hubby in the CF. One example would be they offered me a great position in Calgary, I had to turn it down because I  understand how important the CF is to my husband and to our family. This was my choice because my husband would have have supported this move and said we would of found a way for it to work. I couldn't do that to my family or to his career and so I stayed here in Edmonton. I do not regret any choices or the sacrifice of my own career for his. I knew how important his job is to him and what his job would entail when I met him. My hubby still has regrets that I have sacrificed my own career for his career and a little bit of guilt thrown in. However I would never change that fact because I am proud of what he does and what he represents.

Prior to the tour and Mat. leave. I have found the CF very understanding. There have been times that my hubby would have to be late for PT because I was out of town on business and he had to take our daughter to daycare. Or if our daughter was sick he would be able to leave work and attend to our daughters needs. They have been very supportive and understanding. Also my work has been very supportive and understanding as well. They extended my leave by 3 months so I can finish this tour and help re integrate our family when Hubby comes home. My work has also been supportive when hubby has been gone on exercises. I have had to do several of meetings via the internet and the telephone. Further more,they have also switched my job position so I will be working out of Edmonton and not have to travel as much as I have done so in the past.

From my point of view it has been hard road to struggle my career, husbands career and our family. But we make it work.

I am very lucky because if we get posted and with my back ground I could find work ( hopefully) where ever we will end up.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Jul 2006)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> I don't know if that topic has already been discussed here (if it has, just erase or lock mine) but I'd like to know what "military wives" and husbands think about this...
> When your man and you move every 4-5 years, when you're not in the army yourself AND are not a homemaker either, is it possible to enjoy a career of your own ?? Do you think the army should do more to help "military wives" to find a good civilian job ?? I don't know if studies have been done about this but I'd be really curious to know how many "military wives" are able to have a career and how many tried but gave up that idea because it was too complicated. *And please people don't jump to conclusion and think that my thread intends to ridicule or scorn homemakers because it is not my point at all.* Some women are perfectly happy being at home and that's their business BUT not all women are, and I find that those women don't have many resources and are often ignored by the system.
> 
> So I'd like to hear about your personal stories... I hope they'll inspire me



My spouse is an RN. She works in the OR so is always in demand wherever we are posted. We made a conscious decision when I got back in the CF....I was in as a single rat for first 4 years in the CF, then returned to university and civilian employment for a while...that we would follow my career for the years when our kids were growing. She stayed home for 10 years and then returned to the workplace when they were in Middle School.
Drawbacks for nursing and the Education industry is that they are provincial and as someone else has stated you have to start all over every province you go to...not only for qualifiactions but union and pension as well.
Kids are grown and gone now and spouse has informed me that she's not moving again...sick of it and loves her job here in the Dartmouth General. I can't blame her. I have 8 years left to a full pension and will likely stay in....planning IR as it will likely be Ottawa for my next move.
If I really hate Ottawa and IR I'll do the Math and see what civie jobs are open....got a little over 20 altogether now so maybe it's time to follow her career for a while.
I know lots of folks who've done that once their kids are grown and they've got their 20...followed the spouse's career for a while.


----------



## Shadow Cat (17 Jul 2006)

Like the majority of those that have already posted I work and have always worked so the prospect of staying home is not that appealing to me.   After 13 years of being together my DH approached me and stated that he wanted to join the CF.  Even though I hada  great municipal job I wanted to see him happy with what he was doing and supported his decision, that was almost three years ago.  

I have now being through two moves and have been very greatful that they have both been in larger communities that I have been able to gain employment.  It is not a government job but I am happy none the less.

The one concern that I do have about being new to the forces is our possible next posting.  What if we are posted to Pet....no offence but there really arent a lot of jobs for us working women and the prospect of not working in an office scares the jeepers out of me.  To try to reassure myself that I will be alright, employment wise, I am now looking at upgrading some of my qualifications so that I can venture into opening my own business.

My motto has been and will always be...where there is a will there is a way.  Nothing has stopped me from obtaining my goals thus far and I dont plan on letting anything in the future get in the way.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jul 2006)

Hi.  My wife has a career (real good one...)  We find that it all comes down to making some compromise on both side.  My wife is a pilot.  We discussed this issue for a long time and we decided to take decision for every possible scenario so we can be prepared to what's going to happen.  I just finished RMC and I have a 1.5 year OJT.  We decided to go to Winnipeg so she can have a better job than Bagotville or Cold Lake.   After 1.5 year, I have to go in Moose Jaw for a course which I will try to go in Imposed Restriction (in other words, she would stay back in Winnipeg while I go on course).  After Moose Jaw, I would have to either stay in Moose Jaw or go in Portage La Prairie.  Right now, the odds of me going to Portage are pretty high (not many guys get a fighter slot after all) so here is an other reason why we chose Winnipeg.  Eventually, what I'd like to do is spend my career in Winnipeg.  That way, we would both have our career.  Of course we looked at other possibilities (Who knows, we might be stuck in Gagetown ) but this is just to show you that if you plan a little bit and talk to your loved one about your concerns and your career path, there is always a way to please both of you.

Max


----------



## she (18 Jul 2006)

I've been very lucky in that the company I work for has offices all over the country and has worked with me on each posting to retain me as a member of their staff.  I've managed to arrange transfers to other offices each time my husband has been transferred so I haven't had to pursue a job search on any of our postings to date.  I'm also fortunate that my field of expertise (Instructional Design) is one in which I can work from anywhere in the world.  In fact, I'm currently working out of an office in Manila, Philippines on temporary assignment.  It's also easier for me to move into a self-employed consulting role with the work that I do, should I ever find myself unemployed due to a move.  

I've never had to use any of the MFRC services to find a position, so I can't speak for how much assistance they provide or whether or not the degree of assistance is sufficient for those looking for a career.

Like others, I have made some sacrifices when it comes to accepting promotions or moving laterally within the company.  While my husband and I have agreed that short-term temporary assignments to other places in the world are something that I should pursue, I have had to turn down offers of permanent positions in the US.  We joke that I'm going to spend the first 20-30 years of our marriage following my husband around the country and when he retires he'll spend the next 20 or so years following me around the world.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Jul 2006)

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> Like the majority of those that have already posted I work and have always worked so the prospect of staying home is not that appealing to me.   After 13 years of being together my DH approached me and stated that he wanted to join the CF.  Even though I hada  great municipal job I wanted to see him happy with what he was doing and supported his decision, that was almost three years ago.
> 
> I have now being through two moves and have been very greatful that they have both been in larger communities that I have been able to gain employment.  It is not a government job but I am happy none the less.
> 
> ...



A lot of people who have working spouses choose to live in Arnprior or Renfrew...easy commute distance to Ottawa or Petawawa. You need permission to live that distance from the Base but it's easily obtained. I also know other couples who were posted to Shilo and lived halfway between so the spouse could work in Winnipeg. As someone earlier stated....there are always ways to make things work.


----------



## Shadow Cat (19 Jul 2006)

That is fine if you have two vehicles, if you dont mind leaving your children home alone while you are working so far away and if you both dont mind driving and spending the money for such great distances each day.

I am much happier living in a community where it can offer everything but if I end up there at some point than like I said I will make the best of it.  I just hope that I dont ever have to.   ;D


----------



## she (19 Jul 2006)

Everyone's situation is different.   It's possible to work with only one vehicle if one of your lives close to their work or the area you're in has great public transportation.  Then there's the issue of children - not all military couples have them - so it's not a consideration for some.  I think the choice to work outside of the home is just as valid as that made to stay at home (with or without children).

IMNSHO, It's a personal decision that should be discussed with a spouse, but shouldn't be influenced by anyone outside of the relationship.


----------



## 28Medic (20 Jul 2006)

Hi
We are relatively new to the Reg Force world, so our first posting is coming up in Jan 07 to Moose Jaw. Giving the amount of time it takes to get all training and courses, I have had a lot of time to think about what I will do in Moose Jaw. I have been with the same hi-tech company in Ottawa for the past 8 years, but I also have been a reserve Med A, for the past 13 years and I am keeping that option open for the time being. 

I would like to take the first year we are posted to get a web-based business going; also taking that year to get my family of 3 kids acclimated to their new digs.

By taking the year off, I figure it is my job to make sure my husband succeeds at his pilot training, so I will be the one home with sick kids, I will be the one getting up in the night so he can get enough sleep, and doing all the domestic stuff.  We have always both worked outside the home, so we split all the household stuff.  With the launch of DH’s real CF training, his job will be to get the training and succeed.  My job will be to do everything else!  At least for the first while….as soon as we get posted to a squadron, I expect things to go back to normal and I can resume a career after that (Do you hear that “Carpediem”???)


----------



## Cybelle24 (24 Jul 2006)

Wow, thanks a lot everyone, I didn't expect so many replies. And by the way, they did inspire me . Seriously, I often felt kind of alone because in my circle of friends the "military wives" are either in the CF themselves or stay at home moms. I find it very comforting to see that other women in my situation have managed to have a satisfying career, because sometimes I got a little bit discouraged and thought that my boyfriend would be the only one to have a job he loves. From what I read, I understand it's not always easy and you have to make some sacrifices but it is possible to make it work. 

Keep on writting, it's really helpful and encouraging


----------



## Pinto (25 Jul 2006)

My $0.02

My wife and I run a small home business... by which I mean, my wife runs the home business while I'm at my army job; she's the CEO and boss, I'm the Tech Support guy, bookkeeper and Janitor. The nice thing about it is that the business is internet-based, therefore, we are able to move the business to wherever I get posted, and she just carries on doing the work. (We do graphics and web site design, including scripting and database applications... anyone got some work for us!?   ;D  Let me know, and I'll drop our URL for you) We could have run the business when we were posted to the UK for a year, but we decided not to, mostly so she could enjoy doing the touristy thing while she was there.

As an added bonus, she is home to send the kids off to school, and also when they get back... although sometimes they have to be told to "leave mommy alone for a while" when she's really deep inside a creative fog of code-writing.  

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## angeie (25 Jul 2006)

I am an educator and I move every 2-3 years.  I find it difficult to have a career in this lifestyle as I am always starting out at the bottom and sometimes, like Manitoba, it takes me a long time to find a job that I can afford daycare and still bring home some cash for my efforts.  I am  now applying for positions outside of what I am trained for in hopes that I can find something, yet am also confined by salary needs.

I love this life and wouldn't give it up, ever, but I do feel sad that I am not able to grow professionally as well.


----------



## HitorMRS. (27 Jul 2006)

angeie said:
			
		

> I am an educator and I move every 2-3 years.  I find it difficult to have a career in this lifestyle as I am always starting out at the bottom and sometimes, like Manitoba, it takes me a long time to find a job that I can afford daycare and still bring home some cash for my efforts.  I am  now applying for positions outside of what I am trained for in hopes that I can find something, yet am also confined by salary needs.
> 
> I love this life and wouldn't give it up, ever, but I do feel sad that I am not able to grow professionally as well.



I can appreciate where you are coming from, I too found it difficult to have my chosen career in "this lifestyle", but with my situation, it was more a location problem. Five years ago, my husband and I married; I moved to Petawawa and became a proud military wife.  I was also a recent graduate of a Sign Language Interpreting course. I figured that I could work anywhere in Canada with this profession, but I failed to realize that in order for me to work there needs to be people who require my services.  So, I commuted to Ottawa everyday. (I know how stupid was I)  Well that lasted about 1-2 years before I realized that I had no life and little time with my husband.  I started the job hunt here in Pet. and was lucky enough to be hired on with PSP.  I now work on base, my commute is only about 5 mins and I'm one of the lucky ones who has a 0700 - 1600 job.  Now I get to see my husband and our daughter, and I get to enjoy my life.  It's not the career I saw myself having, but as others have said a little compromise is all that it takes.
On a side note, PSP is great because if we are posted and I can find another job within PSP I keep my seniority!


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2006)

HitorMRS. said:
			
		

> Now I get to see my husband and our daughter, and I get to enjoy my life.  It's not the career I saw myself having, but as others have said a little compromise is all that it takes.



Point of note, she says this; but after a month of me not going anywhere she says and I quote!

"Shouldn't you be going to the field or something, you have been home a lot lately"


----------



## GunnersGirl (27 Jul 2006)

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> The one concern that I do have about being new to the forces is our possible next posting.  What if we are posted to Pet....no offence but there really arent a lot of jobs for us working women and the prospect of not working in an office scares the jeepers out of me.  To try to reassure myself that I will be alright, employment wise, I am now looking at upgrading some of my qualifications so that I can venture into opening my own business.



At the moment, I prefer to stay at home to raise my 5 children, but I wonder if there are ANY women in Petawawa that actually work outside the home, contrary to the suggestion made that there are no jobs for working women here?


----------



## navymich (27 Jul 2006)

***Scullee*** said:
			
		

> At the moment, I prefer to stay at home to raise my 5 children, but I wonder if there are ANY women in Petawawa that actually work outside the home, contrary to the suggestion made that there are no jobs for working women here?


If you look just 2 posts above yours, you will see that there is, in fact, at least one woman in Pet who works outside the home:



			
				HitorMRS. said:
			
		

> ...I started the job hunt here in Pet. and was lucky enough to be hired on with PSP.  I now work on base, my commute is only about 5 mins and I'm one of the lucky ones who has a 0700 - 1600 job...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> If you look just 2 posts above yours, you will see that there is, in fact, at least one woman in Pet who works outside the home:


 :rofl:

Ha ha...I was away on TD for the week and missed all this great posting and humour. Now where's my rum and coke so I can really relax?? :cheers:


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Jul 2006)

***Scullee*** said:
			
		

> At the moment, I prefer to stay at home to raise my 5 children, but I wonder if there are ANY women in Petawawa that actually work outside the home, contrary to the suggestion made that there are no jobs for working women here?



I think that you really missed one important thing in my comment and that is this: " no offence but there really *arent a lot of jobs * for us working women".

See I like knowing that I can have a job easily that will pay me what I am worth and in Pet this would have been a little more difficult.  It is a much smaller area and is not one that would easily accomodate my career in property managment and real estate.  Larger communities are much easier for us working woman and for my career choices.  I am very proud to say that I was only in Edmonton for two weeks and obtained my goal of retaining work in my field and I am making more money than I have ever made which increases our quality of life as a family.

I am sure that Pet is nice but for some of us it is scary as there isnt as much there.  It is the same as say Suffield or any other base located in a smaller community.  Not an ideal posting but hey we are military spouses and we will persevere no matter what is thrown our way.  We are strong individuals.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Jul 2006)

Cat Have you lived in Pet?

Can you be so sure you can't find a job, paying what your worth?

I reffer to HitorMrs post, not only did she find work within 2 weeks of starting to look she found one that pays a comparable salary as to what she was making when she traveled to Ottawa.

Unless you actually lived in Pet and couldn't find work don't sit there and tell those that do or soon will live here whats it's like to find or not find work.


----------



## scoutfinch (29 Jul 2006)

To be perfectly frank, it is very very difficult for any military spouse to have a career.  I say this drawing a clear distinction from a career and a series of jobs (regardless of pay).  For example, it would have been impossible for me to pursue my legal career as a military spouse.  

That does not mean I was not able to find well paying jobs while married to a service member but the very notion of career implies a longevity with one employer that is frequently difficult to maintain for service spouses.  That being said, I have heard that the chartered banks are very good at accomodating service spouses as they move from base to base. 

Satisfying, well paying jobs?  Absolutely.  Careers?  Unlikely.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Jul 2006)

If you work at it and compromise, I wouldn't say having a career is unlikely.  

Max


----------



## Booked_Spice (29 Jul 2006)

I don't believe that having a career is unlikely. Even though we have not been posted but in the very near future we may be posted to either Cold Lake or Winnipeg. If we do get posted, I have the opportunity to further my career and I assume that I will not have a problem finding work. But I guess this all depends on your education or Trade that you desire. But it is not unlikely. I know of many military spouses that enjoy a successful career and do get posted every 3 or 4 years. I guess I am lucky in that sense because my field is in very high demand even in the forces ( HE HE HE HE that is always an option)

I also guess that it is your interpretation of what a career is. We may not be able to stay with the same employer for 20 years but in my profession we normally don't. I have went from Gimili Manitoba( a small town in Manitoba), Calgary and to Edmonton. All of these moves have build upon my career and with the next posting my new job will also build on my career. I guess it is just how you look at thing in the long run.It is very tough but like others have said it takes work and lots of compromise.

Personally for me if we were ever to get posted even to PET. I am sure that I would be able to find a job in my chosen career with no problem. If I couldn't then like some posters have said I would look for work to suit my background.

Everything is possible it takes a lot of work ,sacrifice and a positive outlook. We can't help who we fell in love with but I wouldn't change this life for anything.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2006)

Petawawa is booming....althought there isn't really a lot of business there yet, housing developers are building as is it was going out of style.  700 or so homes are planned for construction down behind the Beer Store out to Laurentian Drive.  Another Sub-Division is going in off of Murphy Road on the flight path to Pembroke Airport.  This is all just in the last five or so months.  Other Businesses are moving into the area, although mostly in Pembroke......a whole 20 km away.  Judging from that alone, people who have never been to Petawawa, should have no judgemental input to the availability of jobs or Services.


----------



## scoutfinch (29 Jul 2006)

Perhaps we should define *career* so that we are all on the same page of our discussion.  I suspect my definition of career might be very different from others here as in my mind it takes longer than 3-5 years with an employer or in a particular field to establish a career.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Jul 2006)

My wife is a pilot and she has been with the same employer for a while...  Even though we moved 2 times (Montreal to Kingston, Kingston to Winnipeg).  So I guess we can say she has a career (10 yrs with the same employer)...

Max


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Jul 2006)

I have based my opinions solely on job searching through the internet.  When we put our choices in as to where we wanted to live we did a lot of researching.  We were leaning towards Pet as we would have been able to buy a home but unfortunately through research it came up that the job market was not huge. Yes there are jobs there but not as many as other locations.  For us it was more important to know that in six months time we were going to be able to survive and that meant that I still needed to have a certain amount of income coming in so we choose Edmonton and thankfully we got what we wanted.

I understand that and have stated many times that in the future if we got posted to say Pet that I would make the best of it and perserve to try to find something that would make me happy.  In the future as well my need for a certain amount of income will decrease as my DH's income will increase so that will make it easier for us to accept a posting to a smaller area.


----------



## Eddie Gagnon (30 Jul 2006)

Hi folks,

As the PSP Manager in Petawawa, most of my employees are military spouses, many of whom have moved from other bases.  When one of our employees advises us that they are leaving us as a result of the posting of their spouse to another base, I personally phone my counterpart at the base they are going to and put in a good word for them.  Many if not all of them have moved to a new base and started a new job with PSP at their new base.

Much discussion above about "careeer" versus "work."  I believe that the important thing is that you are out working.  You may not start with the $40K to $50K a year job, but at least you are getting up each morning and working.  How do you get a job?  In some cases, you go to the rec department and just volunteer.  Shortly, people will start to realize what an asset you are and you will get hired at the next opportunity.  Take any job you can with PSP...even a casual job so that you can get "internal" status and have a shot at all jobs within PSP.  

Are there jobs in Petawawa?   Yes there are...but not compared to a major centre like Edmonton...but there are jobs.  However, not everyone has a choice of where they are posted.  If you are coming to Petawawa, do not despair...there is a job for good people wherevere you go.  Petawawa is a very nice community that has much to offer...it just takes time to realize what quality of life really is.

If you are coming to Petawawa and are concerned about finding a job drop into my office and chat about opportunities in our community.

Thanks,

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa
Gagnon.ew@forces.gc.ca

Check out our website at psppetawawa.com


----------



## acclenticularis (30 Jul 2006)

I think it depends on what career one is involved in.  My wife is a librarian and it can be difficult finding positions, depending on where we live.  Bigger centres offer more opportunities for librarians and smaller centres offer fewer.  We have lived in Edmonton, Calgary, and Ottawa and she has found full-time positions without trouble.  We have also lived in Kingston, Moose Jaw, Medicine Hat, and Lethbridge and she has only been able to find part time work in her field.  On the other hand, friends of ours involved in nursing seem to have no trouble finding positions in their particular field.  Now that I have returned to the military, my wife decided to change careers to something she enjoys that offers more opportunities regardless of location.


----------



## hockeygirl (1 Aug 2006)

I'm a military wife and I have a career, I'm a teacher. If he gets posted I really don't think (fingers crossed) that I would have a problem finding a job...if there wasn't any teaching positions I would probably try working in a daycare or something with children.


----------



## CFGF2MP (18 Aug 2006)

Okay let's try this again.  My Mom is the wife of a member of the diplomatic core so she's knows all about having to fit a career in while moving to a different country every three to four years.  She's a teacher so it wasn't difficult to find jobs at the International schools.  My poor luck, I was always attending those schools!  The problem came when we moved back to Canada.  She no longer had the right certifications.  She regretted having her career stiffled by my Dad's job for awhile, but will always tell you she wouldn't have missed the experiences for the world.  Seeing her frustration, I opted to join the CF in order to maintain my homelife with my BF.  I'll be swearing into the MP reserves this Aug 31 (my birthday, kind of nice hey?).  By doing so, I will always have a good chance of at least a part time postion where ever we go.  I'm in school now to get my Criminal Justice diploma and will be separated from him while he completes training in Gagetown.  (He did a VOT to the Infantry) However, I knew this going into the relationship and chose to stick it out.  Glad I did.  With any luck he'll be posted to Edmonton and I'll join the Reg force.  The CF isn't for everyone, but it makes life with a CF member easier for you both.  Or at least that's what I think. If your at the beginning of finding a career of your own consider the CF, or even the reserves.  Do make sure it's because you want it, this isn't a lifestyle that you can just leave at the office when you get home.  Hope this gives some people something to think about.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Aug 2006)

CFGF2MP said:
			
		

> Okay let's try this again.  My Mom is the wife of a member of the diplomatic core so she's knows all about having to fit a career in while moving to a different country every three to four years.  She's a teacher so it wasn't difficult to find jobs at the International schools.  My poor luck, I was always attending those schools!  The problem came when we moved back to Canada.  She no longer had the right certifications.  She regretted having her career stiffled by my Dad's job for awhile, but will always tell you she wouldn't have missed the experiences for the world.  Seeing her frustration, I opted to join the CF in order to maintain my homelife with my BF.  I'll be swearing into the MP reserves this Aug 31 (my birthday, kind of nice hey?).  By doing so, I will always have a good chance of at least a part time postion where ever we go.  I'm in school now to get my Criminal Justice diploma and will be separated from him while he completes training in Gagetown.  (He did a VOT to the Infantry) However, I knew this going into the relationship and chose to stick it out.  Glad I did.  With any luck he'll be posted to Edmonton and I'll join the Reg force.  The CF isn't for everyone, but it makes life with a CF member easier for you both.  Or at least that's what I think. If your at the beginning of finding a career of your own consider the CF, or even the reserves.  Do make sure it's because you want it, this isn't a lifestyle that you can just leave at the office when you get home.  Hope this gives some people something to think about.



A VOT to the Infantry? Wow that's a rarity.....when I was in Gagetown we had Infanteers trying to VOT to other trades. A lot of Recruiters told guys to serve their first and second BEs in the INfantry and then remuster to MP or whatever...well good for him....he'll certainly be keen to do all that Infanteer stuff.
Good luck with your MP Reserve application.


----------



## CFGF2MP (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the support, I'll need it.  However, I have already been accepted with the MP reserve unit here in Victoria and have  passed all my tests and interviews.  The hardest part was rounding up all my transcripts from the multiple high schools.  I swear in at the end of the month and I can't wait!  As for the BF, he was looking for something more hands on.  He was/is doing MARS training with the Navy.  It was his intensity I fell in love with and I guess I'm paying for it now...lol.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Aug 2006)

CFGF2MP said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support, I'll need it.  However, I have already been accepted with the MP reserve unit here in Victoria and have  passed all my tests and interviews.  The hardest part was rounding up all my transcripts from the multiple high schools.  I swear in at the end of the month and I can't wait!  As for the BF, he was looking for something more hands on.  He was/is doing MARS training with the Navy.  It was his intensity I fell in love with and I guess I'm paying for it now...lol.



Congrats....all the best


----------



## renleg (27 Oct 2006)

Just a question and if Im in the wrong place please point me in the right direction but,   Dont any of the "wives" stay where they are and not follow the "guys" around?  Me and my wife were planning on her staying where she is.  She is a Biologist for E.C. and it took here 7 years to get where she is.  So far I havnt seen anything in the way of support for people staying where they are its all for people following the CF member?  Maybe its rare or non existant but she loves here career and I dont want her to give it up because of me.   Any advise would be great.

Oh and its not because she wouldnt follow me its just that I dont want her to give up something she has been working for for 17 years (school included).

I just cant seam to find anyone in the same boat and its starting to make me wonder if this might not work?


----------



## GAP (27 Oct 2006)

I should think there are a fair number of situations like that. It takes a strong couple to do it....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Oct 2006)

renleg said:
			
		

> Just a question and if Im in the wrong place please point me in the right direction but,   Dont any of the "wives" stay where they are and not follow the "guys" around?  Me and my wife were planning on her staying where she is.  She is a Biologist for E.C. and it took here 7 years to get where she is.  So far I havnt seen anything in the way of support for people staying where they are its all for people following the CF member?  Maybe its rare or non existant but she loves here career and I dont want her to give it up because of me.   Any advise would be great.
> 
> Oh and its not because she wouldnt follow me its just that I dont want her to give up something she has been working for for 17 years (school included).
> 
> I just cant seam to find anyone in the same boat and its starting to make me wonder if this might not work?



It's not a route that  lot of us prefer. Later in the career some folks go unaccompanied for a few years just to finish their time and the wives or husbands have secure careers at the old location. Starting your career that way would be way hard I would think. there is a lot of relatiohship failure by those who choose IR (Imposed Restriction or unaccompanied posting)


----------



## Lilspark (30 Dec 2006)

I was worried about having to look for employment when we got posted as well. I had been with the same company in New Brunswick for so many years, fortunately I ended up being able to transfer to another position within the same company (however they made me resign so they could rehire me, which caused some problems). We have to do the 2 car thing. If we were posted to a smaller community it would have probably been much harder to find employment for the wage I desired. So it worked out for me as I started my new job the day after we arrived here.


----------



## swahili (25 Jan 2007)

Hello, I just thought I would add my 2cents here!

We've been in Petawawa now since September (five months now!) and have yet to find a job. It's been a tough go but, I'm still trying to remain positive. Is having a career harder for a military wife? Uh, I'd like to venture on the far side and say YES... it's a bit more difficult though, I'm sure not impossible. I think this posting, the opportunities I would like to have just aren't here in this job market. I'm not ready to give up (despite how daunting it can be!) and I think getting a job on the base isn't sooooo easy but - again, it could be just a lull in the job market. I did find my "dream" job (one I had already previously, loved, and had to give up!) in Ottawa. 

Why oh why couldn't we be posted to Ottawa???? 

Anyways - I just wanted to say to those out there, to keep your chins up, that you CAN still have a career but - it just may not be what you envisioned. 

(er, ask me in a few months to see if I still feel the same way! )


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jan 2007)

When I was considering switching from Reserve Artillery to Regular Artillery back in the 80’s, the lack of opportunity for my spouse was a large part of that equation. Any spouse with a professional career would have taken a major hit moving to Shilo back then.


----------



## proudnurse (27 Jan 2007)

I noticed this post yesterday, and I finally have had a chance to read a little bit more. I do think it's possible also, for a wife to have a career while her husband is in the forces. When he is in the field, training, or away what better opportunity to take some time for yourself and focus on some goals. I wish you all the best luck! There is alot of inspiring input from everyone here, and it makes you realize that anything is possible, for both of you to have a good career. 

Rebecca


----------



## novascotiagirl (28 Jan 2007)

Hey.  This seems to be a good thread to ask this question in.  My partner is in the forces right now.  I never really figured out what kind of career I want to do yet.  I made a trhead the other day that made me realise that its going to be very hard to keep on getting hired everytime I move with him....Anyways...I want a career, I have no clue in what though.  So what are some military accomodating careers?  Before I get my hopes up on anything.  I am new at this and have not even thought of not having a career until now.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2007)

your partner is in the forces?  That term is so generic, it's hard to understand your question.  For some, "partner" means "business partner", or "Friend" or "lover" or "spouse".

Could you help us out here?  Thanks...


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jan 2007)

Hate to be random, but I don't even mention that I signed up for the CF to potential girlfriends at first, the first thing they always seem to say is "doesn't that mean your gonna move away or go to afghanistan and leave me". I'm sure if I go reg force, career oriented women will stay away from me, and not because they think I'm ugly..  >


----------



## novascotiagirl (29 Jan 2007)

Oh sorry, by partner I mean boyfriend   Just looking around.  And to the comment above mine,  I would tell them. Don`t start of a relationship with lies


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2007)

novascotiagirl....have you considered a career in the military yourself?


----------



## novascotiagirl (29 Jan 2007)

yes, but I really don`t know what i would do. And I would want something that goes well with his career so then we could move together.  I am trying to find out more about the reserves.  The thing is though, if I had a career in the military, would it have to be in the navy like him?  I really am new to this all


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2007)

For military couples the career managers do their best to post you together. mind you it does not happen all the time, it will depend a lot on your trade, his trade and if their are posting slots available. you will also find that postings for service couples has been discussed here at length lots of good information that can be found there.


----------



## swahili (2 Feb 2007)

Nova Scotia Girl, 

For one thing, don't go into Graphic Design   I don't think that is one of the careers that would be posting-friendly. I can just picture myself now on the street-corner in Petawawa/Pembroke selling art cheap on the corner just to survive   My journalism background? Uh - toss that out the window too!!

Seriously though, I'm finishing my BA through correspondence and am hoping to get into teaching. I assume all bases that house families will have kids who need education. The other field that seems to be "hot" is nursing or some kind of health/mental-health care. Most of the jobs in this area seem to be in the area of nursing or health care of some kind, which I don't have a degree/diploma in... by the time I could get it, it would time to be posted again!

Another good field in Administration (like, office admin, medical admin) however -- there is an abundance of admin folk here in Petawawa so you better be a darned-good admin in order to get those jobs that do open 

Try to not narrow yourself so much (like, my graphic design or journalism) but - 10 years ago when I started school, I never imagined I'd be a wife in the military!

Good luck!

Anyone else have ideas of "friendly occupations" for those married to the military? (short of joining the military... I joke to my hubby that I would be the world's worst soldier, and that it's better for the canadian forces that I do NOT join! )


----------



## muffin (2 Feb 2007)

I am not sure how it works with positions that have Provincial certifications (ie teachers and nurses) if you are posted out of your certifying province. 

I know in Ontario there have been MANY teacher layoffs in the past few years, and I have several friends who finished teachers college here in Kingston and have had a lot of trouble trying to find a position.

As I have stated before - if you can get into the Federal Public Service it is great because they put you on a priority list for a position when your husband/spouse is posted. It doesn't guarantee you a spot - but it does give you a greater chance of finding one, and they leave you on the priority list for 5 years. You are free to work elsewhere while you are waiting for a position to open.

That being said, getting into the public service is anything but easy - if you are coming in "off the street" you have to apply to open competitions. Here is where  you will find them by geographic region:
http://www.jobs-emplois.gc.ca/

Novascotia girl - if you are looking in to the reserves you don't have to worry about being co-posted because Reservists are not posted. You would not have to navy either - there are armouries and communications sqns/units in the Halifax area. (I am not sure where you are exactly). If you are able to work full time you may be able to get a Class B or C contract (full time) depending on your trade. If you wish to hold a"dayjob" a reserve position is nice to have if you are posted and unable to find new employment right away. You can transfer between reserve units relatively easily.

I suggest you go speak with your local recruiters and see what they suggest. 

As many spouses can tell you - having a career when married to a military member is not always easy - but it is defiantly not impossible.

Good luck 

muffin


----------



## swahili (2 Feb 2007)

Hi Muffin -- 

To transfer from province to province with your teachers cert isn't that difficult. My friend graduated in the spring from Ontario cert and had her Manitoba one almost immediately after. There is a brief examination from what she explained and of course, the customary exchange of absurd amounts of money in order to get your new papers.

Teaching jobs can be found if you are willing to move. Most people want to go back to their home community but - if you're from a small place or a place that has a teacher's college within 200km, good luck! North Bay has one of the lowest hiring levels for teachers since it churns out 700-some teachers a year. I've also been working as supply in one of the local schools already and have been enjoying it. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find something here -- if not in traditional education, then at the very least, in "untraditional" education!

I had the 'government' job before, for five years but, decided to return to school to prepare myself for future postings.... the posting was just nearer in the future than we envisioned!  Perhaps that experience will assist in finding something down here sometime soon


----------



## muffin (2 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the info - I had always wondered how that worked. 

Good luck!


----------



## TAS278 (13 Feb 2007)

novascotiagirl said:
			
		

> yes, but I really don`t know what i would do. And I would want something that goes well with his career so then we could move together.  I am trying to find out more about the reserves.  The thing is though, if I had a career in the military, would it have to be in the navy like him?  I really am new to this all



The reserves are not as bright and shiny as they sound. You may actually be away more than he is if you join the naval reserves. It is also contract based, but in order to make the money you have to take the contracts...

There is obviously going to be sacrafices from both parties. That is what love is about. Just make sure they are the ones you both want. It will be a tough balance regardless of your career. The only benefit I see from one in the military is you having a better understanding  Good Luck kiddo


----------



## Pisces201 (24 Feb 2007)

I have a great job of my own, which I had for 5 years before we met, three years ago.  We decided when he joined the CF (just last fall)that I am going to continue with my career.  I am a biologist for the Federal Government.  I do know that I would be a "priority 1" if I did want to follow my DH around, but in the science field it really isn't a good thing to keep switching jobs every few years.  I like where I live and I like my job- a lot.  We are going to try to make it work with me staying here and having my career, and he going where he has to and having his career.  I have not found much support from anyone about keeping my career.  Everyone seems to think that I have to give up the last 8 years of my life and follow my DH around.  I know this is just the beginning- but I am really hoping that somehow it can work!  A lot of business people (etc) travel while spouses stay put in one city with their jobs- why can't we have that option?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Feb 2007)

Well of course you can do it, no one said you can't. It's very hard on a relationship though. My boss is currently going through that. He is in Ottawa but his wife stayed here in Halifax. they have a teen still at home and it's very difficult for her while he is up in Ottawa for weeks at a time. He comes home about every 5-6 weeks. Most people I've talked to who choose IR (Imposed Restriction) do not enjoy the time spent apart from their spouse and family. there is a high degree of divorce among those who choose this route.....I'm a Chaplain so get to see the results of this separation quite a bit.
The best bet is always if you can get accomodation to stay put (if his career will allow) or have a job that has highly desired and portable skills . My wife is an OR nurse so she is in demand wherever we go.
Cheers....Padre IHS


----------



## Adalcia (21 Mar 2007)

There seems to be a small probelm getting 'jobs' when moving around to the bases, or losing your career.

A career is what you want it to be, so don't think too big. You don't have to work for a big corporation.
Don't get me wrong, I admire those who have their careers and want to stick to them. Do what you need to do. This is merely some suggestions for others who want to start something new or change venues to follow their spouse/partner.

Maybe my definition of 'Career' differs from most, but there are qute a few jobs/careers you can have from your own home. 

An example is 'Medical transcription'. My mom is working at this now, and doing great. Everything is done over the internet, so they don't care where she is living (she is in Ontario, she works for a US company and her accounts are from the southern states and Alaska). 
This is one that I am seriously looking into.

Other areas seem to be 'normal' everyday services that most take for granted. 
Such as:
Childcare - daycare, babysitting, tutoring...
Pet services - grooming, training...
Exercise - Yoga, Pilates, martial arts...
Beauty - Nail tech, Hairstylist...

There are probably a longer list of others, but I can't think of them now. 
Most of these can be done out of your own home, so no 'rent' for a separate building. For exercise interests, look into renting a chuch basement/gym.

These are just some areas I've noticed from other threads on this site.


----------



## juliet (28 Aug 2008)

Pisces201 said:
			
		

> I have a great job of my own, which I had for 5 years before we met, three years ago.  We decided when he joined the CF (just last fall)that I am going to continue with my career.  I am a biologist for the Federal Government.  I do know that I would be a "priority 1" if I did want to follow my DH around, but in the science field it really isn't a good thing to keep switching jobs every few years.  I like where I live and I like my job- a lot.  We are going to try to make it work with me staying here and having my career, and he going where he has to and having his career.  I have not found much support from anyone about keeping my career.  Everyone seems to think that I have to give up the last 8 years of my life and follow my DH around.  I know this is just the beginning- but I am really hoping that somehow it can work!  A lot of business people (etc) travel while spouses stay put in one city with their jobs- why can't we have that option?



I was glad to read your post - I'm in the sciences as well although not quite sure what I'll be doing after my degree in a few years.  You definitely can't establish a lab if you have to keep moving, and doing post-doc after post-doc does not particularly sound appealing.  I'm starting to think becoming an MD will give more hire-a-bility when moving around, but again, that requires another huge investment of time in one place.  I'm at the beginning as well, so it's encouraging to see that others are thinking positively about the tough out the long-distance approach for a few years.


----------

